# Legend growing up!



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Legend has always been on the small side, nothing wrong with him but he's just been slower to develop and reach certain stages in his development. I figured he'd change a bit in the week I was gone on vacation so took a few pics of him before leaving.

















On Sunday afternoon I picked him and Nikon up and was pleasantly surprised! I don't know that it really comes across in the photos but he looked fabulous, much more like a 5-6 month old male GSD puppy than the scrawny 34lb gangly thing I left behind! I'll get a new weight tomorrow. He's got all but one of his adult teeth in now, coat is nice and thick, ears are back up straight. He and Nikon are both entered in a show this weekend.
DSC_0204 by Liesje_Shepherd_Dog, on Flickr

DSC_0207 by Liesje_Shepherd_Dog, on Flickr

DSC_0016 by Liesje_Shepherd_Dog, on Flickr

DSC_0050 by Liesje_Shepherd_Dog, on Flickr

DSC_0082 by Liesje_Shepherd_Dog, on Flickr

Unfortunately he likes Nikon's game of dunking toys into the water pails.
DSC_0223 by Liesje_Shepherd_Dog, on Flickr

DSC_0224 by Liesje_Shepherd_Dog, on Flickr

DSC_0243 by Liesje_Shepherd_Dog, on Flickr

DSC_0225 by Liesje_Shepherd_Dog, on Flickr

DSC_0245 by Liesje_Shepherd_Dog, on Flickr

Nikon had a bloat scare while I was gone so that was terrifying (I think more so for the dog sitter), but all was fine. He got into a bag of kibble that wasn't secured, fell off a table, and spilled and ate about 5lb of food. She thought he was bloating but really he was just uncomfortable from all that food! I've been road-working him this week (he gaits next to my bike) to keep him in shape, kind of cramming for the show since I was gone for a week and the week before that he had a toe infection and could not exercise. Now he's busy teaching Legend important lessons like "always carry a ball/toy when outside" and "lie down in the sandbox to cool off". Legend had NO idea that we even HAD a sandbox! He arrived 9 weeks old just before Christmas so everything was already covered in feet of snow (had to dig him paths and potty areas). When I took him to the pet sitter my backyard was still frozen. The day he came home was a warm day, all the snow/ice is gone, and he realized we have a *sandbox* where I keep loads of toys he never knew we had 
DSC_0137 by Liesje_Shepherd_Dog, on Flickr

DSC_0168 by Liesje_Shepherd_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's gorgeous :wub: 

Delgado loves that game as well, he'll stick his whole nose in and blow bubbles in the water while he 'hunts' for his toys, it's hilarious to watch but the slobber afterwards  Yuck!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is such a handsome puppy!

I love the pictures of him with his daddy, they melt my heart. :wub:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

He just reeks with confidence! It looks as though he's saying, "This is MY world!" Love this pup!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Another beautiful "blend"!!

He's growing so nicely.


:wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He's a fun puppy, not as confident or neutral as Nikon was, but fun nonetheless and usually catches on. His ball drive is really picking up now so we've been playing a lot of fetch and I can start tugging again now that the teeth are out. My family is pressuring me to sell him and I have someone who has been very interested in him (to train and work him, tons of shepherd experience), but when I got him back after vacation he came running to me at the fence and I wasn't sure I could ever let him go! With time we will see how he matures and where he will be the best fit.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

You can really see the change in that week! 

Phew - glad Nikon is ok. Yeah, I bet he felt awful

Note to self - get a stainless pail with handle for outside. That would be so much easier to fill than the big stainless bowl I use without a handle.

Love this pic. My caption is:

"this is how I roll - so what" LOL


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Really beautiful pup, gonna be quite a handsome adult! ENJOY!!! Bob


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Mom, dropping toys in the bucket is so much fun! You really need to try this before busting us dogs for doing this.

He is maturing very nicely. Thanks for sharing the great pics and stories.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah the ball drive is evident lol Handsome boy


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Amazing shots. Boys got ball drive!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You can see the change in one week! Beautiful pup.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Whatever they fed him, I want some for Hans! His head grew, LOL!

As for selling him... nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why is your family pressuring you to sell him?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i'll take him!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the last pic of Nikon...he looks like the proud Dad...they are both gorgeous


----------



## ChunksDad (Jan 6, 2014)

Liesje:

Thanks for posting such great pics, your dogs are really great looking. You must be a Nikon person, what lenses were you using on this thread. Your pics all come out very sharp and the colors really pop. Was there any pp or was it straight from the camera?

Thanks again...

Phil


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Why is your family pressuring you to sell him?


They think one dog is too many  Probably because he is the youngest/newest and he was given to me kind of last minute, wasn't planning to get a dog when we talked about the breeding or even after it happened but after the litter was born I was talked into taking one.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

They're both gorgeous but the pup, LOL he's comedic with the ball, what a face!

I'm glad Nikon's okay. Been there, been scared like that.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, he really grew up! Handsome boy. Glad Nikon is alright. Good luck at the show!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shisa (Feb 4, 2014)

Awesome name for a dog


----------



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

What camera are you using? The shots are amazing. They seem to be blurred in the back to bring the main pic into focus.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Rebell's exactly a week older then Legend. 56.2 lbs. @ 5 months. You have a beautiful GSP.





.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I love his face, he's growing up so nicely! Can't wait to see him (and YOU!) this summer


----------

